# How do they measure reach in the UFC



## hurrakane212 (Oct 15, 2006)

I heard the measure reach differently in the UFC. Does anyone know if this is true and if si, how do the measure?~Nathan


----------



## speedythief (Sep 23, 2006)

Sylvia's was 84in, so I'm guessing it is fingertip to fingertip wingspan. Probably not the best way to measure reach as someone with broad shoulders and short arms would measure about the same as someone with average proportions.

Should just be the length to the end of the fist with their back against a wall.


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

I think its regular and in centimeters


----------

